# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Διαδρομος Επισκευη

## pit21

Χαιρετω τα σαινια του φορουμ

Προσπαθω μερικεςμερες τωρα να επιδιορθωσω ενα διαδρομο γυμναστικής συγκεκριμενα ειναι ενας bodyguard cartier.

Η βλαβη του ηταν οτι ενω το λογισμικο του λειτουρουσε κανονικα μολις έκανε να ανοιξει το μοτερ για να γυρισει οδιαδρομος επεφτε η ασφάλεια

Το ανοιξα φοράει ενα Dc μοτερ 180V 14.5Α το οποιο δεν φαινεται να εχει προβλημα κ πρωτης οψεως.
Παρολα αυτα βρηκα δυο καμενα πραγματακια. Ενα πυκνωτη 680uF 350WV φουσκωμένο και με ξεφλουδισμένο περιτυλιγμα και μια πρασινη αντισταση wirewound αγνωστου τιμης ισχυος και ανοχης τσουρουφλισμενη όπως και κατι ΙGBT τα οποία θα τεσταρω συντμα με το πολυμετρο

Η απορίες λοιπόν.
1. παιζει να βρουμε κάπως σχηματικο η κατι τετοιο?οσο εψαξα δεν βρηκα κατι
2. το WV τι ειναι? με μια αναζητηση στο google εβγαλε working voltage. Αν πάρω άλλον πυκνωτη να τον πάρω στα 350V?ειναι το ιδιο?
3.η αντισταση μοιαζει με αυτες εδω, Το περιβλημα εχει καει κ εχει σπασει αλλα κ πριν σπασει δεν φαινοταν κατι γραμμενο. Μετρωντας με το πολυμετροτο εσωτερικο συρμα δεν φαινεται να έχει πάνω απο 10Ω αντισταση. Τι προτεινεται να βάλω?
4. τι άλλες προτασεις έχετε τι να κοιταξω?

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## takisegio

ανεβασε φωτο -εχει κωδικο η πλακετα;;

----------


## pit21

Δυστυχως δεν εχω φωτογραφικη αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα θα ανεβάσω τις επομενες μερες...
Η πλακετα εχει δυοκωδικους εναν απο τον σχεδιαστη και μια απο την εταιρια προφανως που την κατασκευασε
το πρωτο ειναι bodyguard motordrive 517031 και της εταιριας υλοποιησης solderx tech 02350080

----------


## pit21

Λοιπόν αργησα αλλα επεστρεψα με νεα. Εκατσα κ ακολουθησα την πλακετα ωστε να φτιαξω ενα σχηματικο του κυκλωματος ισχυως. Είναι το επισυννημενο

Πανω αριστερα ειναι η εισοδος του ΑC. 
Τα δυο πηνεια που ειναι απεναντι το ενα στο άλλο ειναι τυλιγμενα στον ιδιο πυρηνα.
 Η αντισταση που βρισκεται στο πάνω μερος του σχηματικου αναμεσα στους πυκνωτες ηταν αυτη η πρασινη τσουρουφλισμενη ενω οι δυο ηλεκτρολυτικοι που φαινονται διπλα ειναι κάπως φουσκωμένοι.Ειναι 350WV 680uF με τι βολταζ να τους αντικαταστησω? 
Με βαση το σχεδιο πόσο υπολογιζετε την αντισταση και ποια η λειτουργεια εκεινου του κομματιου κυκλωματως?
Τα τρια τρανζιστορ που οδηγουν το μοτερ ειναι ΙGBT IRG4PC40UD. Ηταν και τα τρια καμμενα. Αν δεν βρω τα ιδια υπαρχει κανενα αντιστοιχο?

Ακόμα μια απορια ειναι η εξης. οι διοδοι τα IGBT και καποια άλλα εξαρτηματα βιδωνονταν στο σασι και αναμεσα σε αυτα και το σασι είχαν μια καφε σαν ζελατινα. Αυτο δεν προκαλει βραχυκυκωμα?
.schem.jpg

----------


## pit21

Κανενας βοηθεια μαγκες?
Μηπως υπαρχει τουλαχιστον κανενας τροπος να τεσταρω το μοτερ?

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## FILMAN

> Λοιπόν αργησα αλλα επεστρεψα με νεα. Εκατσα κ ακολουθησα την πλακετα ωστε να φτιαξω ενα σχηματικο του κυκλωματος ισχυως. Είναι το επισυννημενο
> 
> Πανω αριστερα ειναι η εισοδος του ΑC. 
> Τα δυο πηνεια που ειναι απεναντι το ενα στο άλλο ειναι τυλιγμενα στον ιδιο πυρηνα.
>  Η αντισταση που βρισκεται στο πάνω μερος του σχηματικου αναμεσα στους πυκνωτες ηταν αυτη η πρασινη τσουρουφλισμενη ενω οι δυο ηλεκτρολυτικοι που φαινονται διπλα ειναι κάπως φουσκωμένοι.Ειναι 350WV 680uF με τι βολταζ να τους αντικαταστησω? 
> Με βαση το σχεδιο πόσο υπολογιζετε την αντισταση και ποια η λειτουργεια εκεινου του κομματιου κυκλωματως?


Προφανώς έχεις κάνει λάθη στην αντιγραφή. Μετά τη γέφυρα το κύκλωμα αποκλείεται να είναι αυτό που δείχνεις.



> Τα τρια τρανζιστορ που οδηγουν το μοτερ ειναι ΙGBT IRG4PC40UD. Ηταν και  τα τρια καμμενα. Αν δεν βρω τα ιδια υπαρχει κανενα αντιστοιχο?


Κάτι θα υπάρχει.



> Ακόμα μια απορια ειναι η εξης. οι διοδοι τα IGBT και καποια άλλα  εξαρτηματα βιδωνονταν στο σασι και αναμεσα σε αυτα και το σασι είχαν μια  καφε σαν ζελατινα. Αυτο δεν προκαλει βραχυκυκωμα?


Πρόκειται για ένα θερμικά αγώγιμο μεν, ηλεκτρικά μονωτικό δε, υλικό. Μπαίνει εκεί για να αποτρέψει το βραχυκύκλωμα της μεταλλικής πλάτης των εξαρτημάτων με την γειωμένη ψύκτρα, και όχι για να το δημιουργήσει.

----------


## FILMAN

> Κανενας βοηθεια μαγκες?
> Μηπως υπαρχει τουλαχιστον κανενας τροπος να τεσταρω το μοτερ?
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


Ναι. Το τροφοδοτείς με συνεχή τάση και βλέπεις αν γυρίζει ομαλά.

----------


## Damiano

> Κανενας βοηθεια μαγκες?
> Μηπως υπαρχει τουλαχιστον κανενας τροπος να τεσταρω το μοτερ?
> 
> Ευχαριστω!



Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη,
σημαντικότερη βοήθεια, από αυτή που ζητάς εσύ, θα χρειαστεί ο άτυχος ασκούμενος!

Σκέφτηκες τι θα γίνει αν κάποιος κάνει "χαλαρό περπάτημα" και ξαφνικά τα περισσότερα από τρία άλογα αφηνιάσουν;
Για τα εκτός προγράμματος "ηλεκτροσόκ" δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται συζήτηση!

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ποιά είναι η σχέση της τάσης λειτουργίας με την τάση που γράφει πάνω του ο πυκνωτής! Δεν ξεχωρίζεις τη μόνωση από το βραχυκύκλωμα! Πως έλεγξες τα IGBT με το πολύμετρο; Το κύκλωμα που παρουσιάζεις ... ...

Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να το δώσεις για έλεγχο σε κάποιον που ξέρει τι κάνει;

Φιλικά,
Δαμιανός

----------


## pit21

Αγαπητε Φιλιππε 

Για το κυκλωμα ειμαι κατα 80% -όσο παραξενο και αν σου φαινεται- πως ετσι ειναι. Aν σου θυμίζει κατι που ισως θα μπορουσε να γινεται πες μου να το ελεγξω σε περιπτωση που μου εχει ξεφυγει κατι. Επισης μπορεις να μου πεις, αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος, το/α σημειο/α τα οποια σε κανουν να πιστευεις με τοση σιγουρια πως δεν παιζει να ναι ετσι να το ελεγξω και αυτο.

Επισης θα προτιμουσα αν γνωριζετε να προτεινετε καποιον παθητικο ελεγχο του κινητηρα πχ με πολυμετρο η παρομοιο εργαλειο γιατι δεν ξερω που να βρω 180VDC

Φιλε Δαμιανε σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση απλα να σου επισημανω πως πολλες απο τις απαντησεις όπως πχ για την μονωση την περιμενα ρωτησα για επιβεβαιωση. 
Με τα ηλεκτροσοκ δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις.
   Για τους πυκνωτες  πρωτη φορα ειδα τετοια ενδειξη κ γι αυτο ρωτησα εδω.Πηγα σε μαγαζι και τους ειπα τι γραφει πάνω και δεν ηξεραν να μου δωσουν κατι αντιστοιχο. Όπως είπα και στο πρωτο μνμ μου το working voltage ειναι μια ερμηνεια που ηρθε απο το google. 
Το ερωτημα ειναι αν το 350WV που εγραφε ειναι το ιδιο με το 350V σκετο όπως στους περισσοτερους πυκνωτες. 




> Πως έλεγξες τα IGBT με το πολύμετρο;


Τα IGBT ειχαν 0 αντισταση αναμεσα σε collector-emitter και προς τις δυο κατευθυνσεις.Δεν αρκει για να ειναι καμενα? 




> Το κύκλωμα που παρουσιάζεις ... ...


Πες μου τα σχολια σου για το κυκλωμα

----------


## FILMAN

> Αγαπητε Φιλιππε 
> 
> Για το κυκλωμα ειμαι κατα 80% -όσο παραξενο και αν σου φαινεται- πως ετσι ειναι. Aν σου θυμίζει κατι που ισως θα μπορουσε να γινεται πες μου να το ελεγξω σε περιπτωση που μου εχει ξεφυγει κατι. Επισης μπορεις να μου πεις, αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος, το/α σημειο/α τα οποια σε κανουν να πιστευεις με τοση σιγουρια πως δεν παιζει να ναι ετσι να το ελεγξω και αυτο.


Εγώ όμως είμαι κατά 100% σίγουρος πως είναι λάθος. Η πολικότητα του δεξιού ηλεκτρολυτικού και η τοπολογία με τις διόδους και την αντίσταση είναι πολύ περίεργη. Η πλακέτα που έχεις στα χέρια σου είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα διπλής όψης. Οπότε πρέπει να ελέγξεις για διαδρομές και πάνω και κάτω.



> Επισης θα προτιμουσα αν γνωριζετε να προτεινετε καποιον παθητικο ελεγχο  του κινητηρα πχ με πολυμετρο η παρομοιο εργαλειο γιατι δεν ξερω που να  βρω 180VDC


Δεν χρειάζεται να του δώσεις 180V. Γυρνάει και με μικρότερες τάσεις. Δοκίμασε να τον συνδέσεις σε ένα κοινό εργαστηριακό τροφοδοτικό από αυτά που βγάζουν ως 30V. Επίσης μπορείς να κάνεις ένα έλεγχο με το χέρι. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις, θα πρέπει να γυρνάει ομαλά χωρίς να κλωτσάει.



> Το ερωτημα ειναι αν το 350WV που εγραφε ειναι το ιδιο με το 350V σκετο όπως στους περισσοτερους πυκνωτες.


Οι πυκνωτές που θα βρεις θα είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς 400 ή 450V οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς.



> Τα IGBT ειχαν 0 αντισταση αναμεσα σε collector-emitter και προς τις δυο κατευθυνσεις.Δεν αρκει για να ειναι καμενα?


Αρκεί.

----------


## pit21

Οκ Φιλιππε θα το ελεγξω μεχρι να ειμαι σε θεση να κοψω το χερι μου οτι ετσι ειναι.
Ασχετως παντως δεν σου θυμιζει καμια άλλη τοπολογια που ηδη γνωριζεις ωστε νε έχω ενα πιθανο άλλο προτυπο να ελεγξω, ετσι?
Η πληροφορια για το μοτερ ηταν πολυ χρησημη σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## pit21

Λοιπόν Φιλιππε ειχες δικιο. Ειχα σημειωσει μπαρουφα. Εδω ειναι το αναθεωρημενο σχεδιο.

Τα βασικα ερωτηματα ειναι τα εξης.
α)Η τιμη της αντιστασης αναμεσα στους πυκνωτες που όπως ειπα ηταν καμενη κ μετρωντας το συρμα μου βγηκε καπου 2Ω.Αν την αντικαταστησω με μια 2Ω λοιπον 10W eιναι λογικη τιμη πιστευεις?
β) Στο μοτερ εχει μια ντισταση η οποια εχει μαυρο-καφε-ασημι  κ  χρυσο. Τι τιμη έχει αυτη? Εγω νομιζα πως δεν παιζει μαυρο στη πρωτη γραμμη.

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την υπομονη και το ενδιαφερον σου.

----------


## FILMAN

> α)Η τιμη της αντιστασης αναμεσα στους πυκνωτες που όπως ειπα ηταν καμενη κ μετρωντας το συρμα μου βγηκε καπου 2Ω.Αν την αντικαταστησω με μια 2Ω λοιπον 10W eιναι λογικη τιμη πιστευεις?


Δεν ξέρω.



> β) Στο μοτερ εχει μια ντισταση η οποια εχει μαυρο-καφε-ασημι  κ  χρυσο.  Τι τιμη έχει αυτη? Εγω νομιζα πως δεν παιζει μαυρο στη πρωτη γραμμη.


Ούτε αυτό το ξέρω. Καμένη είναι αυτή;

----------


## pit21

Οχι δεν ειναι καμενη η δευτερη απλα ρωτησα μηπως μαθω κατι καινουριο. Εχει σχεδον μηδενικη αντισταση.

Τουλαχιστον αυτο το κυκλωμα με τις διοδους και τους πυκνωτες μπορεις να μου πεις τι ακριβως κανει κ πως λειτουργει. Συνοπτικα κάπως...

Ευχαριστω παντως για το ενδιαφερον σου και την προθυμια σου να βοηθησεις!

----------


## Λιάτης

*Αυτά τα χρώματα σημαίνουν οτι είναι 0.01Ω=10mΩ με συν-πλυν 5% ανοχή...Άρα λογικά, σωστά μετράς σχεδόν μηδενική αντίσταση...*

----------


## Papas00zas

> Στο μοτερ εχει μια ντισταση η οποια εχει μαυρο-καφε-ασημι κ χρυσο. Τι τιμη έχει αυτη? Εγω νομιζα πως δεν παιζει μαυρο στη πρωτη γραμμη.


Είναι αντίσταση μικρής τιμής-μάλλον ασφαλείας και η σωστή τιμή είναι 0,1 Ω και όχι 0,01 Ω. Το ασημί στη θέση του πολλαπλασιαστή είναι *0.01 ενώ το χρυσό /10. 
Θα το ψάξω λίγο για να σιγουρευτώ. 

Ναι, είναι το σωστό 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62414

----------


## Λιάτης

> Είναι αντίσταση μικρής τιμής-μάλλον ασφαλείας και η σωστή τιμή είναι 0,1 Ω και όχι 0,01 Ω. Το ασημί στη θέση του πολλαπλασιαστή είναι *0.01 ενώ το χρυσό /10. 
> Θα το ψάξω λίγο για να σιγουρευτώ. 
> 
> Ναι, είναι το σωστό 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62414


*
Δημήτρη, στο σχέδιο που έβαλες δείχνει οτι το ασημένιο στη θέση του πολλαπλασιστή πάει 2 θέσεις η υποδιαστολή δεξιά...Άρα είναι το 10 εις την -2...Άρα είναι 0.01Ω και όχι 0.1Ω...Το δείχνει κιόλλας...Και το χρυσό είναι 5% ανοχή...Το δείχνει η πρώτη εικόνα στο link που παράθεσες...Μου φαίνεται πως έχεις ψιλομπλέξει τα μπούτια σου...* :Biggrin: *Φιλικά πάντα...*

----------


## Papas00zas

> *
> Δημήτρη, στο σχέδιο που έβαλες δείχνει οτι το ασημένιο στη θέση του πολλαπλασιστή πάει 2 θέσεις η υποδιαστολή δεξιά...Άρα είναι το 10 εις την -2...Άρα είναι 0.01Ω και όχι 0.1Ω...Το δείχνει κιόλλας...Και το χρυσό είναι 5% ανοχή...Το δείχνει η πρώτη εικόνα στο link που παράθεσες...Μου φαίνεται πως έχεις ψιλομπλέξει τα μπούτια σου...**Φιλικά πάντα...*


Ναι, αλλά η αντίσταση αυτή είναι 0.1 Ω. Δεν έχω μπλέξει κανένα μπούτι :Biggrin: , κι εγώ φιλικά, αλλά εδώ έχω δίκιο.
Τα χρώματα είναι μαύρο-καφέ-ασημί και χρυσό. 
Άρα έχουμε τα εξής: 
Καφέ: 1 
Μαύρο: 0
Ασημί : Πολλαπλασιαστής *0.01 
Άρα: 10*0,01=0,1 Ω. Πάει 10 εις τη -1, διότι τα ψηφία εμφανίζουν το 10, άρα πάμε 1 δύναμη παραπάνω. 
Φιλικά, Δημήτρης.

----------


## Λιάτης

*Μα είναι μαύρο-καφέ...Πρώτο ψηφίο είναι το μαύρο και όχι το καφέ...Άρα πάει 01*0.01=0.01 και όχι 10*0.01* :Rolleyes:

----------


## Papas00zas

Φτου, γμτ! Τώρα το είδα!. Αλλά απ'ότι ξέρω δεν υπάρχει καμιά αντίσταση με πρώτο ψηφίο το μαύρο....Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό.

----------


## Λιάτης

*Χαχαχαχαχα!!!Αν θυμάμαι καλά, χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος, μια καθηγήτριά μου μας είχε πεί ότι κάποιες σπάνιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν τέτοιες αντιστάσεις...Και νομίζω οτι μας είχε πεί για να συμπληρώνονται οι θέσεις στις πολύ μικρές αντιστάσεις...Όμως ξαναλέω οτι δεν είμαι σίγουρος και κρατάω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις...Αν κάποιος ξέρει το σωστό, ας μας πεί να ξεμπλεχτούμε λίγο απ'το μυστήριο...* :Tongue2:

----------


## NIKTRALYS

Pit 21 το προβλημα σου ειναι στο μοτερ.Βγαλε στον αερα τα καρβουνακια του μοτερ και μετρα μεσα στις θηκες.Αν εχεις βραχυκυκλωμα ειναι απο τηγ σκονη απο τα καρβουνακια που εχει μαζευτει.Πρεπει να λυσεις το μοτερ και να καθαρισεις καλα την πλακετα βακελιτη απο την σκονη.Παντως πρεπει να φυσηξεις το μοτερ μεσα για να φυγει η καρβουνα.Αλλαξε τα IGBT ,ειναι και ακριβα,αλλαξε και το τουβλακι την αντισταση στην πλακετα.Πρεπει οι θηκες του μοτερ χωρις καρβουνακια μεσα να δειχνουν στο πολυμετρο απειρη αντισταση.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο το μοτερ,πραγμα δυσκολο μου εχει τυχει ομως κια το καταλαβα αφου εκαψα τρια ζευγη IGBT.Στο μοτερ δωσε ταση με μεγαλο ρευμα να ανεβασει στροφες,θα προτεινα μπαταρια αυτοκινητου και οχι τροφοδοτικο.Αν μπορεις δωσε ταση απο PWM γεννητρια για να ανεβασει στοφες.Μαλλον ομως ειναι απο την καρβουνοσκονη.Καλη επιτυχια.

----------

